# wtb : litchfield r35 carbon fibre spolier extension



## Edmgtr38 (Nov 8, 2017)

hello please let me know if anyone has any good deals on this litchfield r35 carbon fibre spoiler extension.


----------



## AdamRB (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a Mines carbon fibre spoiler extension for sale, Pm if you are interested.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You can only buy new from Litchfields, it’s much cheaper than a new mines one.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I’ve the mines one. Quality is as expected


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The litchfield one may be a copy of the mines but much better value.


----------



## Edmgtr (Sep 27, 2011)

I don’t mind either one can u pm me the price of the mines


----------



## AdamRB (Jun 4, 2020)

Edmgtr said:


> I don’t mind either one can u pm me the price of the mines


PM sent


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

Just putting this out there. 

No pics and only 2 posts.......... I wouldn't part with cash in a hurry.


----------



## AdamRB (Jun 4, 2020)

Blobbish said:


> Just putting this out there.
> 
> No pics and only 2 posts.......... I wouldn't part with cash in a hurry.


I get the caution but im sound, just new to the forum... its also collection only so no need to part with cash until you've seen it


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we all know whos car you bought ;-)


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Probably best to put a for sale advert with all correct details for anybody wanting to sell.


----------



## AdamRB (Jun 4, 2020)

Skint said:


> Probably best to put a for sale advert with all correct details for anybody wanting to sell.


I would do but can’t post a for sale as I don’t have 50 posts


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It wan‘t take you long to get to 50 posts, start with an introduction and maybe a couple of pictures and build on that.

Good luck


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Skint. his legit, chill out. i know what car he purchased.

clue is in the pic 

he is 100% genuine


----------



## turboDean (Sep 29, 2018)

I been hoping a used Litchfields version would come up for sale for ages, think I'm just gonna order a new in the next week or 2.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Martty32 it’s clear you don’t know me as I am one of the most chilled out persons your ever likely to come across.

It’s not rocket science to figure out which car he owns. Pretty sure it’s unique colour narrows it down to possibly 1 of 5 cars and then the spoiler, it’s a no brainier.

The suggestion to start posting is beneficial to all forum users and a chance to improve forum content.

Anyway good luck to all who have items for sale


----------

